# Erbesbacher or Propex



## amjohn (Jul 14, 2009)

I need to fit a night heater to a VW T4 (2.4TDi), at the moment I do not know which way to go Diesel ot Gas so I would very much appreciate your members thought / recommendations on this.

Whichever it is, I will be using it every weekend September through to December so fuel cost is important. 

A timer to program on times would also be a bonus.

Thanks in advance 

AMJ


----------



## Dezi (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Amjohn, I do not know about propex, but our previous Murvi had an Eberspacher fitted. Excellent,no problems in 10 years, but noisy. The current Murvi has a Webasto  unit, this is far superior in every way. Very rapid warm up, frugal and silent.Regarding gas or diesel. The fuel tank in the latest Fiat Ducato is around 20 gallons, the Webasto uses around .250 Litre per hour,1 Litre per day  if on for 4 hours per day . That saves a lot of gas & allow you to go wild for much longer. Hope this helps.

Dezi


----------



## Pioneer (Jul 14, 2009)

Dezi said:


> Hi Amjohn, I do not know about propex, but our previous Murvi had an Eberspacher fitted. Excellent,no problems in 10 years, but noisy. The current Murvi has a Webasto  unit, this is far superior in every way. Very rapid warm up, frugal and silent.Regarding gas or diesel. The fuel tank in the latest Fiat Ducato is around 20 gallons, the Webasto uses around .250 Litre per hour,1 Litre per day  if on for 4 hours per day . That saves a lot of gas & allow you to go wild for much longer. Hope this helps.
> 
> Dezi



Agree with you Dezi, the eberspacher is a little noisy, but like you say, these systems save on gas for longer outings.
You can buy silencers for the ebaspachers, anyone fitted one of these? Must take a look if I can fit one to my system and try one.

Happy Camping


----------



## Pioneer (Jul 14, 2009)

***** said:


> You can buy a silencer and also a rubber mount for the pump.
> The rubber mount is a must



Thanks, I suppose the rubber mounting would remove any vibrations from the floor area, must try this. My tour of Scotland starts next week, so will get the bit's for when I return in September, and fit before the winter, when really needed.

Happy Camping
Bill.


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jul 14, 2009)

amjohn said:


> I need to fit a night heater to a VW T4 (2.4TDi), at the moment I do not know which way to go Diesel ot Gas so I would very much appreciate your members thought / recommendations on this.
> 
> Whichever it is, I will be using it every weekend September through to December so fuel cost is important.
> 
> ...



I fitted a Propex gas heater to my last van ( Vw T4 Carthago) and was very pleased with it.

Quiet and good on gas, much cheaper than the fuel burning ones to purchase + simple to fit.

Mine came from Bluebird Type 2  The Propex 1800 HeatSource. Built to the same high standards as the compact. The HeatSource is smaller in size and even more ef

Have a look on the T4 forum, plenty of info on there.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Eberspacher*



***** said:


> You can buy a silencer and also a rubber mount for the pump.
> The rubber mount is a must



*****, 
          In order to try to quieten my eberspacher I tried  adding a further silencer in series to the existing one this didn’t work it seems that the more critical thing is the length of the exhaust pipe unfortunately due to the position of the eberspacher unit I cannot do this. I will investigate the pump mountings though

Alf


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jul 14, 2009)

I've got a 25year old Ebespacher diesel heater, has a timer, is quiet - long exhaust which vents away from any opening window, "ticks" when it cools down. 

Have n't got a clue how much fuel it uses, but it gets hot very quickly.

Nothing like sitting on the porta potti with the heater going full blast into the shower unit!!


----------



## Hallii (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a thought, my T4 has an engine water heater (Eberspacher)  have a look under the LH wing you might just have one fitted.

I also have another one that runs the central heating, it's very good.

If you have one there are some owners who have modified the pipe runs to provide a hot water heater for the interior.

The one on the engine is on a thermostat but rarely comes on in our mildish winters.

Geoff


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a webasto dual top, heats the water and the truck, great, hardly any noise at all. It can get very hot even in a large truck like mine but obviously turn the thermostat down. Toasty warm in winter, leave it on, walk the Dog come back snug as the proverbial bug.


----------



## urbtaf (Jul 19, 2009)

Back in the 70s I used to work for a firm that built custom cars, One car we worked on had 4 hydraulic pumps to work the suspension,doors,seats,sunroof,headlights. A silly set up but it was what the guy wanted.
The vibration was terrible, we tried rubber, neoprene, all to no avail. Then we cut up a cowhide school satchel into washers, we mounted the pumps with 3 leather washers and 3 metal washers above the chassis and the same below, a real sandwich job but it worked. Just needed the leather changing every so often when it dried out, we just had to make sure we didnt overtighten the bolts so the leather could absorb the vibration.
We got the idea from an old guy who used to build wood chassis cars in the 30s they used leather everywhere.


----------

